

Apple’s revenue for the year exceeded Microsoft, Google and Facebook combined - Peroni
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/technology/apple-profits-rise-24-on-iphone-5-sales.html?_r=0

======
mtgx
And Facebook? Why even bother adding Facebook into this? They're making like
only $1 billion revenue per quarter. Whether you add them or not, it doesn't
make a difference.

~~~
Peroni
I think it's the association factor and not revenue factor. Ask most lay-
people to name the top 5 tech companies and you'd most likely get all of the
above plus amazon.

